
The Totally Normal Town Where Everyone Worked on Weapons of Mass Destruction - Huhty
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/the-totally-normal-town-where-everyone-worked-on-weapons-of-mass-destruction
======
schoen
I thought this was going to be Amarillo, Texas, because of the Pantex plant.

There was a book from the early 1980s focusing on the religious beliefs of
some of the nuclear weapons workers there

[https://www.amazon.com/Blessed-Assurance-Home-Amarillo-
Texas...](https://www.amazon.com/Blessed-Assurance-Home-Amarillo-
Texas/dp/0815605080)

which tried to convey some of the cultural and psychological tensions about
working on these weapons, and how people dealt with them.

